# My New Year's Eve Fatties



## elsid88 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pretty mild day to do some New Year's Eve fatties in the mid-west so I decided to do 3 of them while watching the Winter Classic Alumni game..

Italian: Wrapped in Italian sausage, stuffed with pepperoni, spinach, red pepper, green pepper, provolone and mozzarella cheese.

Spicy: Wrapped in Mild sausage, stuffed with 3 jalapeno and 1 habanero pepper, red pepper, onion, peperjack/habanero cheese.

Cheese-stake: Wrapped in Mild sausage, stuffed with thinly sliced beef steak, red and green pepper, onion, and Imo's provel cheese. (a St. Louis thing)

2.5 hours on the smoke using Apple and Pecan wood chips to 160 IT in my MES 40 BT.

Started @ 250 degrees for the 1st hour and then down to 235 for the rest of the time.













mesf_beg.jpg



__ elsid88
__ Jan 1, 2017


















mesf_trio.jpg



__ elsid88
__ Jan 1, 2017


















mesf_cut.jpg



__ elsid88
__ Jan 1, 2017


----------



## rca dog (Jan 1, 2017)

NIce ! looks good.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks delicious - All of them!













mesf_cut.jpg



__ elsid88
__ Jan 1, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2017)

The fatties look delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------

